# WinCC flexible RT nach WinCC konvertieren?



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kann man ein WinCC flexible Projekt (PC Runtime) in ein WinCC projekt konvertieren?

Die Anlage nimmt langsam ausmase an von denen bisher keiner geträumt hat...


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Oktober 2007)

Ich hab zwar von WinCC überhaupt keine Ahnung - aber ich würd wetten: entweder erledigt sich das Problem mit Flex2.0 oder es wird mit WinCC7.0 möglich.


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2007)

Laut Siemens sind die Datenbankstrukturen im Moment noch zu unterschiedlich um WinCCC flexible in WinCC zu konvertieren.
Aber vielleicht geht es ja mit einer der nächsten Versionen. Aber da ist dir im Moment wohl nicht mit geholfen


----------



## Perfektionist (26 August 2008)

zu dem Thema ist mir gerade bei der 2008er-Installation folgendes Bild ins Auge gesprungen:


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 August 2008)

Hö Hö, das Bild war schon bei der Installation von WinCC flexible 200*4* zu bewundern...

Das war ja das groß angepriesene von dem man nun immer weniger hört.

Sicher ist: Es wird so kommen - nur wann?


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> zu dem Thema ist mir gerade bei der 2008er-Installation folgendes Bild ins Auge gesprungen:


 
Aber Markus sucht den umgekehrten Weg, davon steht da nix.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 August 2008)

Ich habe ja auch "nur" den Screenshot kommentiert...

Daraus lässt sich aber sehr wohl schließen dass das was Markus sucht wohl NIE kommen wird weil "anders herum" weiterentwickelt wird - also WinCC irgendwann zum Opfer fällt wenn das "neue Produkt" denn mal fertig ist.


----------

